# Chuck Liddell Interview



## Andrew Green (Jun 4, 2006)

> Along with the organisers, FightDVD arranged for Chuck Liddell to be a part of Seni 2006. As well as 2 signing sessions on the FightDVD stand and a very successful seminar, Chuck sat down with FightDVD to talk about his life and his career as a mixed martial arts fighter in the UFC.


 
 Ends off with some quick thoughts on some of the big names in MMA.

http://www.silvervision.co.uk/viewindex.asp?article_id=chuckiv


----------

